# Quality of Life vs. Working



## Webbyjk (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, this is a great forum and I've gained a lot from reading the posts. I'm traveling through to Brazil but I'm not in a hurry. My guess is it may take a few years. I'll be moving to the Guadalajara area in a few weeks and could be living there for a few months or up to a year before the journey continues.

Questions: 
1)What type of work would be available for a 40 something insurance salesman with lots of office background and minimal Spanish skills but also worked with my hands in the trades for about 20 yrs...not afraid of working...and what's the difficulty in sorting the proper work papers?
I understand the pay in Mexico is very poor and the lifestyle/luxuries may not always be there but I don't care so much about that.
2) I'd rather a smaller town like SMA or maybe Lake Chapalla for the quality of life but I know the smaller towns aren't always the best places to find work. Any suggestions in this area?...smaller towns but work possibilities...
3) Would it be hard to find a multinational/U.S. company to work for while there?
I keep coming across - Teach english...teach english...teach english...in the forum but how realistic would this be without a teaching certificate and to whom or where would one apply?
4) Is there a Mexican based website for job seekers such as a CareerBuilder or even something like Craigslist? Many of the jobs listed on the GDL Craigslist seem to be scams...any legit sites used by the Mexican public for such things? 
Thanks for everyone's time...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

First, you'll need a visa and that has financial qualifications. Then, you would need the permission of Immigration Authorities to even work in Mexico, where the Mexican workforce is protected. Naturally, the vast majority of opportunities would require fluency in Spanish.
You would need very unique skills to get permission to work. TEFL certification might land you a job teaching English, if you can find an employer to sponsor your work permit; but the salary probably won't make you happy.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

About the only jobs, aside from teaching English, that I have heard about is selling Time-Shares or Condos. Since most of the customers would be English speaking, you could qualify. Mind you that there are more people wanting this type of job than teaching English.


----------



## ess173 (Sep 10, 2009)

FIRST, dont listen to the nay sayers who think they are informed, but are actually completely ignorant. its mexico, you dont need a visa to work!!!! i make decent pay and live happily here as a chef at a local establishment. its a small town so i make of fraction of what i would holing up with all the other expats in PV, but i also dont have to be surrounded by tourists or pay $400USD a month in rent to share a place with someone. as far as sites for job searching mexico isnt up to par with that mess. you can find some decent stuff on CL but as you mentioned mostly scams. mostly ask around. network. if you do find a teaching job the likelyhood of them asking for a teaching certificate here is slim to none. good luck on your search


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sorry, but you DO need a work visa from INM to hold a job legally in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ess173 said:


> FIRST, dont listen to the nay sayers who think they are informed, but are actually completely ignorant. its mexico, you dont need a visa to work!!!! i make decent pay and live happily here as a chef at a local establishment. its a small town so i make of fraction of what i would holing up with all the other expats in PV, but i also dont have to be surrounded by tourists or pay $400USD a month in rent to share a place with someone. as far as sites for job searching mexico isnt up to par with that mess. you can find some decent stuff on CL but as you mentioned mostly scams. mostly ask around. network. if you do find a teaching job the likelyhood of them asking for a teaching certificate here is slim to none. good luck on your search


Why are you advising potential expats to work illegally (and risk being deported - it does happen, you know!) when you live in Costa Rica?

As far as teaching English in Mexico is concerned, any reputable school will you require that you have some sort of training and possibly experience. The ones that will take anyone are not places I would want to work.


----------



## tmex51 (Apr 4, 2012)

*legal, the only way to go*

Working Visa, passports,there all easy and cheap to get them legally, why not do the correct thing up front, you'll sleep better. If one starts down the road of illegal papers and bribes it will be difficult and much more complicated later.


----------



## kokiwebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Forget about working for a US corporation if you're not planning on doing everything by the book: appropriate visas, local language skills, etc. Teaching English is probably your best bet, as could be real estate in a small, local business. Another option would be to work online for freelance websites like freelancer dot com- simple jobs like article writing can get you money.


----------

